# cnc noob need help with tool tip position setting



## biggdawg (Dec 11, 2018)

i have been a manual lathe guy for many years but i am now jumping into the cnc world.  i purchased a used haas tl-1 and am learning slowly.

i am having a hard time understanding how to set up my tools for the tool tip orientation for tool tip compensation.  i look at the charts and think one thing but then see others say something else.  can some one help explain it?  here are some pics of what i am talking about.  i am using a vnmg right hand tool for outside turning so i look at the first pic and my tip looks like #2 but i have read that possible it is put in the lathe as #3.  but then i look at the other 2 pics which is how i was thinking in the first place that the tip is sitting in the x+/z+ position so it would be #4

am i making it too complicated? just lost and hoping someone can help.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2018)

Gos by attack angle quadrants . Either G41 or G42 cutter comp . Radius value must be entered .


----------



## biggdawg (Dec 11, 2018)

thank you, so just because my tool post is on the front  just pick them like they would be sitting in say the sl20 with the tools upside down. makes sense.

thanks


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 23, 2018)

Think of it as a manual machine that makes the moves for you.
If you are enterpolating an arc or taper the control needs to give each tool a nose radius so that it can compensate for this.
Touching off a tool in X and Y as would be done with a manual machine does not take this into account when tapers or arcs are involved.

If you turn a tapered or radiused part with incorrect nose radius compensation it will not follow the surface profile that you want.


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 24, 2018)

I may be just the other way.

Set up your tool offsets by any of several standard methods. Of course they are different for inside vs outside or left vs right. Then just put in nose radius. let the control do the hard work. Always seems to work for me.


----------

